# New Engraving Spindle



## Andre (Apr 4, 2016)

....for $26 shipped from eBay. It's an engraving spindle for a New Hermes "Engravograph" pantograph flat engraving machine. Runs at ~10k RPM and uses single lip engraving cutters. Planning to make a few mounts so I can use this for engraving dials and scales on the mill and lathe. Has a micrometer controlled downfeed and quill wear adjustment.







Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## barnett (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice Score !


----------

